# Compaq Presario CQ50-106CA Notebook PC (FM757UA)



## Acez1007

I have got a nice find about this laptop being on sale for only $599.99. In my opinion, I think this laptop is great for multimedia (working, studying, music, movies, and some light-weight gaming!).

Persoanlly, I think the specs are awesome for users like me who loves to have a great speed laptop that can handle work, studying, entertainment and some gaming!

The Futureshop Site claims that it has a 2Ghz System Bus, is it true? Generally all other laptopsm like this has a 667Mhz FSB System Bus(unless FSB makes a different). Would this laptop be good to last for 3-4 years?
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Link to official site: Here


----------



## Fajitas

Yes... This one has a simple integrated WeCam & Mic.

I bought it for courses I teach and it has done the work fine.

Only annoyance found in two months is if you leave protective screen/keybord linen... The power button may activate at random, so be sure to throw out that (black) protective soft sheet.

Fajitas


----------



## Acez1007

Would this laptop be good enough to last about 3-4 years?


----------



## Chrismichael

Lol I have that laptop but its and hp. I like mine very much


----------



## Chrismichael

whether or not it last 3 -4 years is based on what you are doing. If you are gaming I doubt it, but if you are using it for word apps and surfing this laptop should be fine.


----------



## wdmusic

wow, nice advertisement in the form of a question. Does this happen alot here on tech guy?


----------

